

Simple budget planner - my weekend startup - vesitutt
http://monthlybudget.info
I needed a simple budget planner, hated Excel charts, so it does everything i need. Hopefully for someone else too.
======
potrekiss
I actually don't see a point:

1) why should i publish my financial data? 2) how can i be sure, that it does
not leak?

------
tupkanis
Why dont you make it a real startup?

